

Bundler Makes Contributing to RubyGems Easier - zmoazeni
http://collectiveidea.com/blog/archives/2011/04/11/bundler-makes-contributing-to-rubygems-easier/

======
clark-kent
I think a better title for the post is "Bundler makes it easy to fork RubyGems
for your project."

Its great info to know that bundler allows this:

gem "gem_name", :git => "git://github.com/your_github_username/your_fork.git"

~~~
zmoazeni
I had a buddy also respond on the title thinking I was writing about
contributing to RubyGems.org itself. I should have worked on the title more.

If not for a link-title mismatch, I would change it now.

Edit: URLs are still the same, but this seems to declare intent a little
clearer: Bundler makes contributing to ruby gems easier.

I do want to point out that using bundler to depend on a project fork is all
well and good, but I feel the big win is contributing back and eventually
moving back to the latest gem. No one wants to manage a slew of forked
projects.

